# انشاء خط انتاج كحول



## janmedo (24 يوليو 2012)

* مطلوب مهندس او شركة لانشاء خط انتاج كحول ايثلينى 95%*


----------



## engmsalim (2 أغسطس 2012)

من اى بلد واسم المدينة ؟


----------



## السعيد رضا (22 مارس 2013)

شركة النور للصناعات الهندسية لتصنيع أبراج تقطير ومبادلات حرارية و وحدات تقطير كاملة
[email protected]


----------



## veto111 (14 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم سبق و ان طرح هذا الموضوع من قبل يمكنك الاتصال بي و سوف اراسلك علي البريد الالكتروني 
فنحن قمنا بتركيب مصنع مكتمل لانتاج الكحول الطبي 95 % بطاقه انتاجيه 750 لتر /ساعه


----------



## ehap7707 (19 يونيو 2014)

*السلام عليكم //م /السعيد رضا*

ارجو الاستفسار مطلوب خط انتاج كحول ايثيلى تركيز 95% الطاقة الانتاجيه 200 لتر /ساعة المادة المستخدمة فى التصنيع مولاس القصب مع العلم التركيز لا يقل عن 95% ال uv اقل من واحد شامل المبادلات الحرارية شامل التركيب والتشغيل /تجارب مكون من 4 اعمدة تقطير 3 +1 فحم كربون وانتاج تام ارجو التواصل 01006200042//01226363560


----------

